# Que es un control de contour? Que hace y como funciona?



## marvel (Feb 1, 2009)

Bueno, basicamente esa es la pregunta, ya que la mayoria de los equipos y amplificador para guitarra que he visto, poseen control de "contour", y la verdad me parece muy interesante, ya que permite obtener sonidos muy variados..

Podrian pasarme algun esquema para poder implementarlo?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 1, 2009)

Las consolas tambien lo traen y al parecer mejora el sonido, pero no se como funciona.


----------



## marvel (Feb 2, 2009)

Encontre este circuito de un pedal de distorsion, que tiene control de contour...

Alguien sabe si puedo implementar solamente la etapa que esta en el recuadro rojo? Como para usarlo en cualquier otro circuito de audio, luego de la ecualizacion, como control de contour...


A mi me da la impresion de que el "contour" es lo mismo que los medios, pero los equipos que conozco tienen control de altos-medios-bajos y *tambien* de "contour"....  Esto dice en la pagina de la que saque el esquema:



> The Shred Master is not quite the animal its name implies.   It uses silicon diodes shunting the signal to ground, for symmetrical hard clipping.   Bass and treble controls, and a contour control offering middle boost and cut sounds give a wide range of usable sounds, although I'm not convinced shred is one of them.   Retention of dynamics is good, intermodulation is OK, and retention of timbre is good at low drive settings.


http://users.chariot.net.au/~gmarts/ampovdrv.htm


A ver si alguien puede darnos una mano.. Gracias!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 2, 2009)

Supongo que el punto "bias" es la mitad de la fuente o el punto de referencia, si se puede usar solamente la parte roja ya que es una especie de filtro que es el que hace la funcion de contour, al parecer el efecto se hace en los medios.


----------



## marvel (Feb 2, 2009)

si, lo del "bias" es asi, es el punto medio (4.5v) de la fuente (9v)...

Podrias explicarme un poco la funcion de esa "etapa de contour"? quiero decir, como sabes que funciona sobre los medios? de que manera modifica a la señal?

Gracias!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 2, 2009)

and a contour control offering middle boost: y un control de contour ofreciendo refuerzo al medio

De todas formas tocaria simular el filtro para ver que es lo que hace porque mirandolo solamente no te sabria decir.


----------



## marvel (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, entonces despues cuando pueda voy a tratar de simularlo... gracias por tus aportes!

Igualmente, si aparece alguien que sabe bien de que se trata, seria bueno si explicara un poco el funcionamiento!

Hasta luego..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 2, 2009)

Si me queda algo de tiempo lo simulo y luego te cuento...


----------



## marvel (Feb 2, 2009)

Buenisimo! Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 31, 2009)

marvel
que paso con lo del contour y la presencia?
lograste buenos resultados?


----------

